# Feliz Cumple querido Borgo



## romarsan

Muchas felicidades, Alberto.

Ojala te falten horas en el día para abrir regalos y felicitaciones.

Podemos empezar por celebrarlo aquí. Para comenzar la fiesta
he traído esto.

Un abrazo grande.
Rosalía


----------



## Vampiro

Un gran abrazo, Alberto.
Feliz cumpleaños.
Un brindis a tu salud desde este helado sur del mundo.
Que disfrutes de un gran día.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Prima Facie

Creo que nunca hemos coincidido por estos lares, pero te deseo muy bien día y que tengas un fantástico cumpleaños.


----------



## borgonyon

Gracias a los tres por sus buenos deseos.

Mi hija y yo decidimos que vamos a ir a este restaurante japonés para celebrar. Mi esposa no lo ha visto con malos ojos tampoco, sobre todo ahora que puede comer mucho mejor que unas semanas atrás.


----------



## Calambur

Feliz cumpleaños, *borgonyon*. ¡Que disfrutes el día y de la comida! Llegado el caso, puedes optar por algo así.


----------



## Metztli

*Borgonyon!*

*Vengo a felicitarte* *por el** cumple y* *leo que tu esposa está mucho mejor,* así que doble felicitación! 

Qué la pases muy reque-te-bien, paisa, y que tengas mucho amor a tu alrededor siempre! 

Un besote!


----------



## Vanda

De novo,  
*F E L I Z            A N I V E R S Á R I O           Alberto!

Muitos anos de vida!

After steaks you'd like to have this one!

*​


----------



## speedier

Have a great day borgonyon.

Here's wishing you everything that you wish yourself.​


----------



## la_machy

*¡Feliz cumple, paisano! *

*¡Muchos días de estos!*

*Un dulce regalo desde nuestra querida tierra, con mis mejores deseos,*


_*Marie*_


----------



## SDLX Master

Feliz cumpleaños, Alberto! Muchas felicidades, que todos tus anhelos se cumplan y que puedas soplar muchas velas más.
Saludos desde la invernal y húmeda Lima.
Roger


----------



## Angel.Aura

Un feliz cumple!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¡Feliz cumple, querido Borgonyon!

Mi regalo especial for you.

Come on, all together, SING!!!


----------



## chamyto

Feliz cumpleaños, borgonyon .


----------



## mymy

Alberto... ¡Qué nombre tan bonito!

Yo también quiero sumarme a todas las felicitaciones de los amigos y amigas foreros, para desearte lo mejor, a ti, con los tuyos. Siempre.

¡¡¡Qué cumplas muchos más!!! 

M.


----------



## turi

Que sea (se me ha pasado...) un pero que muy buen cumpleaños, en compañía de todos los que tu quieres.

Te mando esto de primero (vas a ir a un japonés?') y que sea este , o este, un buen segundo plato. Parecen, pero no son iguales.  El postre, cómo no? una buena crema catalana!!

Que lo pases (o lo hayas pasado) de lujo, amigo!!!

Un saludo de los más cordiales,

Juan


----------



## borgonyon

Me he propuesto bajar de peso y con lo que me ha sugerido Juan voy a aumentar algunos kilos, lo cual se haría con mucho gusto ante tales manjares.

Gracias a todos por sus buenos deseos. De verdad lo agradezco de corazón.

Que pasen un buen sábado.


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Mi regalo especial for you.


¡Delicioso!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querido amigo:
Te hago llegar hermosos deseos y muchas sonrisas en tu cumpleaños.  Tú has sido uno de mis ángeles guardianes en el foro de WR.  Que Dios te bendiga con mucha salud y que todos tus sueños se hagan realidad.
Un abrazo grande para ti y tu linda familia
Soledad


----------



## gatogab

borgonyon said:


> Gracias a los tres por sus buenos deseos.
> 
> Mi hija y yo decidimos que vamos a ir a este restaurante japonés para celebrar. Mi esposa no lo ha visto con malos ojos tampoco, sobre todo ahora que puede comer mucho mejor que unas semanas atrás.


 
Gracias por poner la dirección, Borgo.
Me presentaré ahí para desearte mis felicidades y en seguida continuaré mi camino. No quiero interrumpir un encuentro familiar tan importante.
FELICIDADES.


----------



## gatogab

borgonyon said:


> Me he propuesto bajar de peso y con lo que me ha sugerido Juan voy a aumentar algunos kilos, lo cual se haría con mucho gusto ante tales manjares.


Aumentar de peso no da preocupaciones si conservas el cuerpo bien *formado* .


----------

